# Rat gasping for air: help!



## Karefailure (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2 year old rat, Atti, who progressed pretty quickly. At this point in time it looks like he'll be going in to be euthanized in the next hour or so because at this point I believe him to be suffering badly. His eyes look sad and pained, it breaks my heart.
He kind of turned to mouth gasping over night, and it appears to be the myco, vet didn't say it was pneumonia.
He was prescribed a mix of baytril + doxy yesterday, twice a day every 12 hours. He got one last night and one this morning. He's obviously not eating or drinking because he's mouth gasping and I feel like giving the antibiotics is very, very stressful on him in his condition.
All day he has been doing is laying, gasping for air. Occasionally he'll run in a panic because he can't breathe, then stop and lay gasping again. Never nose breathing. I can hear him gasping when I'm not near the cage.

I am wondering if I'm wrong in thinking it is time to put him down, whether or not to give the antibiotics more time or not. Please help.


----------



## RatloverRebekka (Dec 21, 2014)

Karefailure, the same thing happened to my sister's hamster last week. However, she only lasted a minute or so. She passed. It sounds like your rat is really suffering if it can't breathe. I'm no expert on antibiotics or anything, but sometimes they just can't do the trick. I honestly think you should put him down. I know it's hard to do that sort of thing, but it will relieve him of his suffering. Before taking my advice completely, maybe wait for one other reply from a person on here that could be an expert about antibiotics.


----------



## Karefailure (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. We decided to have him put to sleep so he wouldn't be suffering anymore, Vet said it was a good call. Sad day.


----------



## RatloverRebekka (Dec 21, 2014)

Your welcome! I'm so deeply sorry for your loss! ;( it's so hard to lose pets! He was pretty old for a rat though!


----------

